# Looking For Special Jar



## Tripps Mom

I am looking for Benn-Hubb peanut butter jars.  My great-grandfather was the "Hubb" part of the Bennett-Hubbard Candy Company that sold out to Topps Candy Company in 1943.  It was a candy company based in Chattanooga, TN.  They also made maple syrup and peppermint candy.  I have one of the peppermint candy tins but would love to add anything I can find to my collection.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi Tripps Mom, I'm sharing a couple of photos of the Benn-Hubb Peanut Butters in my collection.  I'm sorry, but neither one of them is for sale at this moment.  In fact, I'd sure like to put a couple of original lids on them.  The embossing is slightly different on each jar - the quart has "Finest Quality", and the pint says "Made with Peanuts and Salt" and "Union Made". I really like jars with a lot of embossing on them, and these fill the bill.  Here's hoping someone spots a couple in an antique mall for a buck apiece and helps you out.  Good luck with your quest!  -Tammy


----------



## Tripps Mom

Thanks Tammy for sharing!I have an old peppermint tin that says Bennett-Hubbard Candies, Chattanooga USA on it.  Doesn't say what kind of candy nor is their a date but it is a red tin painted with holly around it.  I also have several of their old ledgers that showed what supplies they purchased and how much they cost.  I love my jars though.  I have 5 different styles and sizes.


----------



## jarsnstuff

I'm sure the group, as well as myself, would love to see some photos of your collection, please feel free to post a few.  I'd be interested in seeing your other variations on the jars as well.  Any extra lids???


----------



## Tripps Mom

No lids, unfortunately.  I will take some pics and do my best to put them on here.  I am new to the board and learning how to use it!  Lol...I'll figure it out though.


----------



## partonplace

I have a peanut jar from the bennett-hubbard candy company in the store. We are in Gatlinburg tn. Look us up on Facebook.


----------



## Puppers2

I have just seen your post and not sure if I am connecting in this forum or not!  My great uncle was the Bennett in Bennett-Hubbard.  He died when I was young, so only vague memories.   I live in Chattanooga and occasionally run across the jars at estate sales.  I only have a couple.  A few have the tops.  I have never seen other memorabilia.  The ledges sound wonderful.  I would love to see a few pages if you can scan them.  The building that was the factory has been many things and now is a restaurant and office complex.  In the right light, on very wet day, you can still see a bit of the painted sign on the brick exterior near the roof.   Do you have any photos?  Thanks....Gail Rich   





			
				Tripps Mom said:
			
		

> I am looking for Benn-Hubb peanut butter jars.  My great-grandfather was the "Hubb" part of the Bennett-Hubbard Candy Company that sold out to Topps Candy Company in 1943.  It was a candy company based in Chattanooga, TN.  They also made maple syrup and peppermint candy.  I have one of the peppermint candy tins but would love to add anything I can find to my collection.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Gail, if you have or find any marked lids that fit regular size mason jars, I'll make you a good offer!  jarsnstuff (at) yahoo (dot) com -Tammy


----------



## bottleboy311

Here is an example of a very rare color and unlisted, light apple green, Benn-Hubs Quart Jar.


----------



## Gkirin

bottleboy311 have you found any info on your green Benn-Hubb jar or info regarding value by chance? I have recently discovered a green bottle as well that was among 6 additional clear versions at my great aunts barn. Thank you!


----------



## 19tim58

*Benn hubb peanut butter jar*



Tripps Mom said:


> I am looking for Benn-Hubb peanut butter jars.  My great-grandfather was the "Hubb" part of the Bennett-Hubbard Candy Company that sold out to Topps Candy Company in 1943.  It was a candy company based in Chattanooga, TN.  They also made maple syrup and peppermint candy.  I have one of the peppermint candy tins but would love to add anything I can find to my collection.


.....we have a benn hubb jar with metal and milk glass top contact me at tmthynwtn58@gmail.com  if still interested


----------



## BWeeks

*Tripps Mom*



Tripps Mom said:


> I am looking for Benn-Hubb peanut butter jars.  My great-grandfather was the "Hubb" part of the Bennett-Hubbard Candy Company that sold out to Topps Candy Company in 1943.  It was a candy company based in Chattanooga, TN.  They also made maple syrup and peppermint candy.  I have one of the peppermint candy tins but would love to add anything I can find to my collection.




I have a Benn-Hubb Peanut Butter jar from Chattanooga, TN.  Are you still looking for one?


----------



## Suntracer

*Benn-Hubb peanut butter jar*

I am new to this webpage and just completed registration.  I had Googled this peanut butter jar because I had never seen one like it.  I had purchased some canning jars last year and got them out to wash them yesterday for use.  That is when I noticed this jar and decided not to use it in canning and was interested in finding out more about it.  When I googled it, it took me to this website and your post.  I have included a picture of the pint size jar if you are interested.





Tripps Mom said:


> I am looking for Benn-Hubb peanut butter jars.  My great-grandfather was the "Hubb" part of the Bennett-Hubbard Candy Company that sold out to Topps Candy Company in 1943.  It was a candy company based in Chattanooga, TN.  They also made maple syrup and peppermint candy.  I have one of the peppermint candy tins but would love to add anything I can find to my collection.


----------

